# Dede needs our Prayers



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I got a note from Dede this morning and she asked if I would ask her friends here on SM to please continue to remember her in their prayers. She is very depressed over the loss of her little Sausage, Chloe.

She received a phone call about 2 weeks ago from her old vet. He was just calling to inquire of Chloe's health. Of course Dede had to tell him that she had to have Chloe put down. The vet replied with something like.....WHAT! she wasn't THAT sick.







So that planted a seed of doubt in Dede's head as to whether or not the new vet, Fay, had jumped the gun with the euthanasea. Also, the normal protocol for Pancreatitis seems to be no food followed with a liquid diet. We all know that Fay (Vet) was insistant that Chloe must eat the chicken. Soooooooo that has also planted another seed of doubt, causing Dede to be depressed wondering whether or not Chloe was properly treated.







She is soooo down and depressed. 

We all know that Dede was a wonderful mommy to sweet little Chloe, and because of Dede's love and dedication Chloe lived a long happy life. So please dear friends, remember Dede in your continuted prayers. 



Dede we love and miss you....please feel better soon.

[attachment=20538:attachment]


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

We will keep you in our Prayers!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dede, we miss you here in SM so bad







feel better soon


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I got a note from Dede this morning and she asked if I would ask her friends here on SM to please continue to remember her in their prayers. She is very depressed over the loss of her little Sausage, Chloe.
> 
> 
> Dede,
> ...


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you Dede. I´ll be praying for your peace of mind.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Dede, we all miss you here and hope that you can come back to us one day soon, I will certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers









[attachment=20541:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think euthanasia almost always comes with guilt. That was my first emotion after Rosebud was euthanized in 2002. Even under the best circumstances, there is guilt, but for her former vet who had not even seen Chloe to say that ... I think that was very blunt and he probably regretted saying it afterward. 

Going through the grief of loss is bad enough but when there is guilt, it is harder, for sure. Hindsight is always 20/20. We can only do what we know to be the best at the time.

Dede, my heart goes out to you and I hope that you can find acceptance ..... and peace.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Dede, I feel so sad for the lose of her beloved Chloe. And I very much understand how she is questioning Chloes treatment & her vet. I think it's pretty much normal in grief to look back & wonder & second guess. It's a very painful process though. I've been there myself twice before with 2 beloved older pets & having to wonder if there was something different that I could have done or a different vet could have done. And with Boos very recent bout with Pancreatitis, I was very afraid. Dede, please feel better soon, I'm sending more prayers for you. We miss you so much.











Sue


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

DeDe I am so sorry. I have no words that can take away all of the pain, but I will pray for you every night. You gave Chloe a great and loving home and she knows that.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Poor Dede.....






















Here I was hoping she'd be back sooner rather than later.
This is a sad setback.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dede, my heart goes out to you. I will continue praying for you.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

how could the vet tell her that, when he wasn't even involved in this situation. we all know she tried everything possible to save her. I haven't been contacting her just to give her time on her own to get better. I have been thinking about her every day


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Dede. She did more than most people could have or would have for Chloe. There is nothing to feel guilty about in that.....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry, dede.







i know you're going through a lot of heartache. 
please know we are all thinking about you here, and we miss you greatly.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Dede will definitely be in our thoughts and prayers. When I came back and tried catching up on posts, I think the whole series of posts on DeDe and Chloe was the first ones I read and I have to say, I had to stop reading posts because I just could not stop crying! I was just heartbroken to hear about Chloe. 

I know it will take some time to start healing after the loss of such a loved one who is so dear to our hearts, so please let Dede know that we are all thinking about her. 

Karyn


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear you are having these doubts you were the best mom chloe could have ever had.
You will be in our prayers. I hope you find some peace soon


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I've been praying for Dede all along, because I can't imagine how hard this has been. 

Dede, we all know that you did the right thing for Chloe. You made a loving decision when you knew that she needed you to be strong. I'm sorry that your old vet has added to your doubts about everything, I can't believe how people can be so insensitive. 

We'll be here for you when you're ready, which we all hope is soon 'cause we miss you so much!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh Dede. I am so sorry that you are feeling this way. I truly believe in my heart as MANY of us at SM do that you did your very best and made EVERY decision with careful thought and consideration. We were here every single step of the way Dede and we are STILL here helping you. Please know that NO ONE here believes that you didn't act out of love and compassion and I really believe that Chloe would not want you to agonize like this. You are still always in my thoughts and prayers. Grief has many steps to work through, I pray you continue your journey in healing swiftly. The what if's don't help. My mom commited suicide nearly 10 yrs ago and it took me many years of what if's to work through acceptance. We love you Dede and are here for you as always.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

poor Dede








I know what you are going through and it is just unbelievably painful! 
please try not to torture yourself with 'what if', we were all here and we know you did whatever you could for sweet little Chloe
it is easier said than done, i know, because we are responsible for these little guys, so it is so easy to start blaming ourselves. Chloe had the best life with you and i am sure whereever she is she is thankful and wants you to be happy.
we miss you Dede!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Dede--I'm so sorry you are going through this and I hope you know that we are here for you 100%.

I can relate to how you are feeling having lost Camden very tragically--always asking those "what ifs", etc. It's a tough place to be and the mind can play tricks on you...

Grieving the loss of a beloved pet is a real thing--I'm sure you know there are grief hotlines out there for that very thing. I wish I had a link (maybe someone else posted some...). And please don't hesitate to go and talk with a professional if you need to--there is absolutely no shame in that--everyone needs it from time to time (unless you're a robot). 

A great little handbook called "How to survive the loss of a love" has helped me tremendously in the past dealing with loss.

We love you--you helped me get through my little daughter's illness when she was very sick and hospitalized just days after Chole's passing. I will share that story with you someday and how, when we checked into the hospital she was presented with, of all things, a stuffed animal roo--I couldn't believe it and KNEW that the spirit of Chloe passed that on to us as a wonderful sign.

Please come and visit here when you can--I know it's a difficult step, but it may be something to help you along...you are dearly loved and missed


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Pat- I am so glad DeDe has you to talk to. Thank you for being such a good friend to her.

DeDe-- I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl. Sometimes after such a tragic loss we doubt the decisions we made during the crisis- you did what you thought was best for your dear little baby. You can not, even for a brief moment, doubt your decisions. I hope you can take comfort in knowing she is no longer suffering, that she is at peace and that you were the best mommy a little girl could ever hope for. You and your family continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

With euthanasia this is something we all go through. I just pray Dede will let her mind be active on something else and not _allow_ this to get worse. Her 'old vet' should be horse whipped!! If he can't say something nice he should keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Dede, I think your former vet was callous and thoughtless to infer that you did nothing short of heroic measures to save Chloe. We all know how hard you fought, how hard Fay fought and how hard Chloe herself fought. It makes me want to cry to think that he could say those things to you. Don't let his careless comments make you question yourself. Noone could be a better mom than you were.
















We love you, Dede, and we'll always love Chloe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Dede, as if guilt and grief weren't enough to deal with.....another helping of guilt is so unfair.
I hope and pray for their pain to ease.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Bless her heart









I think about Dede daily, my prayers are with her. 

Little Chloe is happy, running around sniffing others. We can only do what we think is best. I think many vets have different ideals of care. We can't look back, just forward, knowing we will see Chloe one day standing at the bridge barking........Helloooo.....where you been.....


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Dede, I have not gone a day where I have not thought about you and little sausage







I can't come to SM without my thoughts wondering to how you are doing and seeing in my mind little sausage standing on her hind legs wearing the pink shirt or one of your black box pictures of her all spread out on the sofa etc.







Please don't beat yourself up over what if's, you are a # 1 Mom and you have nothing to feel guilty about







You have been and will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers, please come back as soon as you are ready.......I miss you and I know it is safe to say all of SM misses you





















I look every day hoping to see a post from you , we are here for you when you are ready to come back


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dearest Dede: We too know the pain you are going thru. The loving decision you made for Her was the right one and in time you will realize that and accept it. Because of your love and strength, Chloe is in a better place, out of pain and appreciative of your unselfish decision. It takes a long time but please try to smile when you think of her and know that you did do the right thing. 
We send you strength and love.

Bob, Marsha and the Boyz


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers will continue to go out to Dede. Please know that you, Dede, made the best decision for little Chloe with the information that you had. Guilt can tear a person apart. Please try to move forward and not stand in your guild. Many people care about you and were behind you with your decision. Take care of yourself and I hope to see you on the boards soon. God Bless......................Pat


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sad , that her vet said that - he seems to fail to remember that poor Chloe had Cushings as well , Cushings is life threatening . Dede is always in my thoughts . Sarah


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I know this is something that will take awhile to get over.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Dede you are on my mind often. I know it must be extremely difficult for you right now. Just know that there are many of use who love and care for you.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I was hoping to see Dede back soon. I know that guilt can enter into your mind easily and then it seems impossible to get it out. Having lost Ivory from illness in only 11 days whne she was 10 1/2 years old, I still think back and second guess every decision and treatment. But in the end, I know we did what was best for her with the information we had at the time. Certainly I would prefer her to still be with me healthy but I would not wish for her to suffer another minute. Try to find comfort in the beautiful memories and the gifts that you both gave each other. God bless.
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have kept Dede and her husband in my prayers but will ask for more helpful prayers. 



We MISS You so much Dede. God Bless you!



Melanie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I am somewhat appalled that this former vet would use the term "not that sick." He had not seen her. He had not heard her scream in pain. No one knew or loved Chloe like you, Dede. You did what you knew was the most humane thing. You loved her enough to end her suffering and let her go. Yes, it is normal and natural to question that decision now....but those of us who went through this with you know you did what was right. The grief process is long and painful. You can't just forget and move on, not when you truly loved that little doggie as much (MORE) than some two legged friends in your life. Chloe was so much more than just a pet. I know the agony you are feeling, and questioning yourself just makes it worse. 

I have prayed every day for you. From 11, 718 miles (the second graders figured it out) I feel helpless. I really wish I could do more to help. Just remember that we all love you, trust you in any situation, and respect your decision with Chloe. We love you so much, and hope you can come back to us soon. 

Carolyn
aka Samsonsmom

I wubs you Aunty Dede. Sammie


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> I am somewhat appalled that this former vet would use the term "not that sick." He had not seen her. He had not heard her scream in pain. No one knew or loved Chloe like you, Dede. You did what you knew was the most humane thing. You loved her enough to end her suffering and let her go. Yes, it is normal and natural to question that decision now....but those of us who went through this with you know you did what was right. The grief process is long and painful. You can't just forget and move on, not when you truly loved that little doggie as much (MORE) than some two legged friends in your life. Chloe was so much more than just a pet. I know the agony you are feeling, and questioning yourself just makes it worse.
> 
> I have prayed every day for you. From 11, 718 miles (the second graders figured it out) I feel helpless. I really wish I could do more to help. Just remember that we all love you, trust you in any situation, and respect your decision with Chloe. We love you so much, and hope you can come back to us soon.
> 
> ...


Dede,
I couldn't have said it any better than Carolyn. She is absolutely right. Chloe was is so much pain in the end. You eased her suffering and she is now happy and playing with all the other little fluff-buttes in heaven. She knows you did the right thing and that you did it out of love for her.

[attachment=20550:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for that careless remark, and that's what it was. We love you and miss you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry that your former vet made such an insensitive remark. Remember, he didn't see Chloe at the end. While pancreatitus may be more simple in healthy dogs, don't forget that Chloe was also suffering from Cushings which really affected how her little body was able to fight disease. Everything is so much more serious when are furbabies have a compromised immune system. I nearly lost my diabetic Lady recently to a "simple" urinary tract infection.

Try to find peace, my friend. You saw it in Chloe's eyes at the end as only her mom could see, that it was time to say goodbye. Trust that your love for her guided you to that decision.

We miss you, Dede.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Dede, I think what that vet said was insensitive and cruel! He wasn't there to witness her pain and suffering. You are the best mommy Chloe could have ever asked for! I'm still keeping you in my prayers daily. We all love you here and miss you terribly.

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Dede, I am keeping you in my thoughts. We miss you and your little Chloe, and we hope you'll come back to SM soon and say hello... Jack sends you butt-wiggles and happy licks


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Dede, please know we miss you and think of you often. We here at SM all know that you did EVERY SINGLE THING you could have to keep the little Sausage with you. You explored every option, and did what was best for Chloe. There should be no shame or regret because you only looked out for your babygirl. We all love you, Dede, and we hope to see you back with us soon, xoxoxoxoxoxo

Ann Marie and The Buttercup


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Dede







,
How insensitive that vet was to say that.
You knew your baby better than anyone!
There is ALWAYS wonder if letting them go to the Bridge is the right choice. That's whay here I had to sign a paper. And I also doubted my decision.
I think the vet was speaking out of shock (hopefully).
You COULD NOT have done more and with all the prayers I don't believe any medicine could have turned things around.
I am sorry all these words are so badly put together here, I have never forgotten you and Chloe and never will. Her life has made such an impact across the world. It has helped me to be careful objects I may not have not thought of being a danger. So please maybe there is a little good in the sad situation.
I wish I could Hug you Dede







, Chloe would want you to be strong. Come back when you can..Lisa


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dede.. I am so sorry you have burdened yourself with unfounded guilt. 

As one who had had to make that terrible decison.. I know it is only human to look back and 'question".
I think we feel we should always be able to "fix" things for our babies. And, well, if love could do the fixing.. our babies would live forever!..certainly Chloe would have!! because nobody could have loved her more than you!

You know we all went thru the struggle you endured to get Chloe better .. (we loved her too). I recall your last post and it ripped my heart out. Your baby girl was in pain... you can't let a comment make you question any decision. You were with your baby.. You know in your heart... Chloe needed to be freed from pain.. You knew in the depth of your heart you were making the right decision for your baby girl. I knew it took every ounce of your being to do what was best for Chloe... even knowing the terrible pain it would mean for you. I recall you said her eyes had lost their sparkle. Dede.. you and she had such a bond! Do you realy believe that if there was a better way..that you'd not have found it..that it would not have been done? Sweetie .. to endure the pain of loss is one thing and that in itself is quite enough to cope with...but to feel any quilt.. No! No! No! 

I don't believe there is one person here who wasn't painfully saddened by the loss of Chloe... nor one person who even felt for a micro-second that you hadn't explored every option.. nor questioned your decision... so please.. don't you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dede we have been thinking of you and keeping you in our thoughts and prayers..we miss you







please take care of yourself


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Although I am new to the forum I can sympathazize with how Dede is feeling as after Wimpy was put to sleep I found that his liver was recoverable and I suffered for many months doubting myself and the vets so I give my prayers and support at this time.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Dede you will most certainly be in my prayers as well..I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dede we miss you. Please remember that little Chloe is in a better place and pain free. She knew you loved her with all your heart.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chloe knew how much you loved her. I hope that you are feeling better soon Dede


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Dede, hope you will come back with us soon, 
think of you often and miss you


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to you Dede.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You are in our prayers Dede and I think anyone who makes the decision to put their furbaby down, knows in their heart when it is right. I think if there was any doubt-it wouldn't have been done and you did the right thing. You are, and have continued to be in my prayers for months. Please take care of yourself...we need you still around here!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Dearest Dede,*

*IF is such a small word but has a big meaning. You could go on forever second, third, fourth, etc. guessing yourself and each time the pangs of guilt will surface. Please know that when Chloe got sick we here at SM all suffered along with you, but no one suffered more then you and Chloe.*

*You did everything that you possibly could have done for Chloe and I am so sorry for the insensitive thing that your old vet said. I am sure that he did not say that out of meaness but you have to remember that this old vet was not there for the last few weeks of Chloe's life. He did not see her health decline or the pain in her eyes. *

*You did the nobelist thing of all and helped her on to a better place where there is no cushings, and other diseases that can harm her. It was her time.*

*It is such a hard thing to lose the ones we love and just as hard to get over it. She was suffering, Dede, and you did what you had to do and as I sit here and cry for your heartache I wonder if I could have been as brave as you, or as strong as you. *

*You searched different avenues, you made careful decisions, you got different opinions, you asked all the right questions, you went to different vets, you tried medications, you stayed up and deprived yourself of sleep, food, and comfort. What else do you possibly think you could have done?? There is no way in this world that you could possibly think that you didn't do enough.*

*You are grieving, Dede, and this is normal, and we all know here at SM, that it will take time, but we miss you terribly and we all hope that when you are ready that you will come back home where you are loved.*

*Chloe had a wonderful, loving life with the two of you and that should make you proud, there are so many furbabies out there who would love to have half the life and love that Chloe had with you.*

*You are an amazing person and we love you.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm praying for you Dede!!!




Joy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dede, don't second guess your self. You gave the little sausage all the love and care any one could have and when it came time to for the final act of love you stepped up to the plate even though it was extremely difficult. God Bless you and your family. Hugs and prayers are being sent your way.























Lynda


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I'm so sorry for your loss and pray that you will not carry the weight of guilt on top of it.*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Dede,

You did everything you could possibly have done for your baby. Remember she is now pain free and had a life full of love. I had to put down my first maltese, Marshmallow,. The best thing I ever did was after 3 months I got Rylee. If I knew then what I know now I would not have waited so long. Your heart is breaking from the love you lost and the love you could be giving now. No one will replace Chole each malt is so unique and different. I believe giving love to another malt will be a great tribute to Chole.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hang in there dede..u did everything u could for chloe


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------

